# Heilbutt Bäckchen "Termidor"



## Sockeye (25. April 2003)

Dieses Rezept ist eine Eigenkreation. Als Anregung dienten das Rezept "Lobster termidor" des Sheraton in Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania und die "Scampi termidor" aus der Harry's Bar in Venedig, diverse Selbsversuche und vorallem die Preisliste des Fischrestaurants "Kopenhagen" in Mannheim. 

<b>Zutaten für 4 Personen</b>

4 Backen von Heilbutt ( max. 40-Pfünder, ansonsten zu faserig (nicht die Backen - die Fische:g) )
6 mittlere Charlotten
2 Esslöffel Mehl
50g Butter
4 Esslöffel frisch geriebener Parmesan
2 Knoblachzehen
3 Eigelb
&frac12; Liter Fisch / Hummerfond
Olivenöl
Pfeffer, Salz, 1 Messersptze Chayenne-Pfeffer
Fingerspitzengefühl
2 Flaschen trockener Badischer Grauburgunder

<b>Zubereitungszeit:</b>
ca. 50min - 1 Stunde

<b>Vorbereitung</b>
Heilbutt fangen und Backen entnehmen :q 
(Ok, auftauen tut's auch. Aber bitte im Kühlschrank langsam tauen lassen)
Den Wein kalt stellen (je schlechter der Wein, desto kälter:q )

<b>Zubereitung</b>
Die Backen auf Küchenkrepp in einem Teller an Zimmertemperatur gewöhnen.
Erste Flasche Wein öffnen und 1-2 Gläser kosten und ein &frac12; Glas beiseite stellen.
Die Charlotten schälen, möglichst fein hacken und in der Butter langsam, bei kleiner Flamme, glasig dünsten.
Mit dem halben Glas Wein ablöschen und reduzieren (langsam köcheln bis fast der ganze Wein verdampft ist)
Das Mehl hinzugeben und bei mittlerer Hitze 2-3 Minuten, unter ständigem Rühren, braten. Es dürfen keine Klumpen übrigbleiben. Hier rächt es sich fürchterlich, falls die Charlotten zu grob geschnitten waren.
Langsam den Fischfond, bei kleiner Hitze, unter ständigem Rühren, hinzugeben (Auf Klumpen achten!!). Danach kurz aufkochen. Die Sauce dürfte nun die Konsistenz eines dünnflüssigen Breies haben, falls nicht durch Zugabe von Wein verflüssigen und nochmals aufkochen.
Mit Pfeffer, Salz und Chayenne abschmecken und beiseite stellen.

Einen großen, flachen Topf mit Wasser zum kochen bringen und den Topf mit der Sauce ins Wasserbad stellen. Die Eigelbe unter ständigem Rühren mit einem Schneebesen, zugeben. Sobald die Sauce eindickt, aus dem Wasserbad nehmen und beiseite stellen.

Den Grill vorheizen (max Stufe), bzw die Oberhitze vom Herd.

Den Knoblauch kleinhacken. Die Backen trockentupfen und in einer Pfanne mit Olivenöl und dem Knoblauch garen. (Vorsicht nicht zu lange, der Fisch trocknet sonst aus). Die Backen herausnehmen und in eine flache, feuerfeste Form legen.

Die Sauce über den Fisch geben und mit dem Parmesan besteuen. Die Form in den Grill / Herd, möglichst weit oben um die Oberfläche mit dem Parmesan <b>leicht</b> anzubräunen (3-5 min)

Fertig!

Dazu passt Reis oder breite Bandnudeln

<b>Servieren</b>
Die Heilbutt Backen termidor auf Teller anrichten und mit ein paar Dillblättchen garnieren. Dazu den Grauburgunder servieren.


<b>Auswirkung</b>
Mit einem solchen Mahl wirst Du Deine Frau davon überzeugen, dass Du <b>unbedingt</b> wieder nach <b>Homer, Alaska</b> fliegen musst um Nachschub zu besorgen... :l 

Guten Apetitt wünscht
Sockeye


----------



## hawk (25. April 2003)

Tolles Rezept, jetzt muss nur noch der Butt mitspielen.... 
Gruß hawk


----------



## Sockeye (25. April 2003)

Buttbacken sind nur der Vorwand für die Frau  

Prinzipiell kannst Du das Rezept mit jedem weissfleischigen Fisch (ausser Fettfische) machen. Scampis oder Jakobsmuscheln gehen genauso.

Ich hatte es nur am K-Freitag mit meinen letzten Heilbuttschätzen aus der Kühltruhe ausprobiert...

...jetzt muss ich auf Befehl meiner Holden auf Hitra Heilbutt fangen


----------



## havkat (25. April 2003)

Auuuuweia! #6

Lechz, sabber, schmatz!
Mit Teilen, egal welche, vom Heilbutt hapert´s bei mir ein bißchen.

Aaaaaaber...........
......ich habe noch div. Brosmefilets zur freien Verfügung. 

Denke datt passt auch!


----------



## chippog (25. April 2003)

da muss ich doch mächtig zwischenfunken!!! was habt ihr eigentlich in den letzten jahren so getrieben statt im anglerboard rumzusurfen??????????? meine güte, fisch langsam im kühlschrank auftauen, wo gibt es denn sowas?? nur beim laien unterm sofa... was hab ich mir die finger wundgehackt und dann sowas! seid ihr boardies oder was? ich bin zertäuscht. die einzige erlaubnis fisch im kühlschrank aufzutauen bekommt ihr, wenn ihr ihn gleichzeitig, zum beispiel zum grillen marinieren wollt. sonst gilt halt die berühmtwichtige regel, je schneller auftauen desto besser. wer richtig mitgelesen hat in all den jahren, wird hier empört einwerfen, aber was ist mit den ganz grossen lumbs, oder lumben oder wie die in mehrfach heissen. richtigt! die sollen genau wie fleisch, nicht fleich sondern fleisch, langsam im kühlschrank aufgetaut werden, da sie mürber werden sollen. dies gilt aber ab mindestens sieben kilo aufwärts also. und dann, ich hör immer charlotten, ja sag mal, schreien die denn gar nicht, wenn die gehäutet werden? und wenn du sechs davon hackst, da brauchst du doch zwei gullaschkanonen um das alles zubereiten zu können. nimm doch lieber zwiebeln, da musst du zwar auch weinen, aber da brauchst du nur eine pfanne... und dann die zutaten, vierzig pfund, also zwanzig kilo backen, was sind denn das für heilbutte? da sollte statt von termidor von terminator die rede sein! die müssen doch faserig sein die fische und dann würde ich vielleicht doch im kühlschrank auftauern, aber nur bei vierzig pfund backen... aber nicht die backen, sondern den rest des heilbuttes natürlich, da wohl die backen noch nicht faserig sein dürften, ist es doch das beste fleich ach ne fleisch eines jeden tieres, au backe! ich hingegen bevorzuge baby(heil)buttbacken, da brauchst du allerdings ein paar mehr davon. dass ganze hört sich dann so an, fange zirka fünfzig heilbutte zwischen ein und vier kilo, ach ja ich vergass, zwei und acht pfund, schneide die backen heraus, auch die unteren, sonst musst du doppelt so viele fangen, und... und so weiter... an sonsten kann ich nur sagen, spitzenrezept!!!!! nur der grauburgunder sollte für meinen geschmack ausdrücklich vom kaiserstuhl sein, da er dann noch besser zum heilbutt passt, denn dass auge isst mit, auch das innere, und wie will ich den norwegischen fjordgebirgen besser gerecht werden als mit einem edlen tropfen vom lavafels des kaiserstuhles? ok, ok, ok, ich gebs zu, es ist schon die zweite flasche sprudelwein am start und ich ich bin nicht mehr exakt wörtlich zu nehmen. mit anderen worten, solange in der anglerboardküche solche rezepte auftauchen ist noch hoffnung! lasst es euch schmecken! euer küchenbulle aus göteborg, chipp!


----------



## Sockeye (26. April 2003)

@chippog

#t ich dachte eigentlich immer, dass der Fisch zuviel Flüssigkeit verliert wenn er zu schnell taut?


...Charlotten nehme ich, da sie eine zarte Haut haben, ich hoffe Deine Freundin heisst nicht so:q 

Viele Grüße,
Sockeye


----------



## chippog (26. April 2003)

@ sockeye! auch dir einen elog ob deines schönen namens, gefällt mir! ne, ne, sie heisst nicht so und hast du doch glatt in den richtigen hals gekriegt, freut mich sehr!!!

nun aber zur fischzubereitungsreligion, sprich glaubensfrage, oder aber von mir aus auch nicht. das, was langsam aufgetaut wird, hat mächtig zeit, zellwände zu zersetzen, was bei fleisch nur so erwünscht ist, bei fisch aber nicht, ausnahme, wie gesagt, grosser lumb, bin ich doch schliesslich in einer metzgerei gross geworden und habe ich auf meine alten tage auf fisch umgelernt. ich mache es immer so: fisch in warmes salzreiches, zirka ein esslöffel salz per liter, wasser auftauen und zubereiten. wichtig ist schon das einfrieren, will meinen, platte pakete frieren schneller ein, tauen auch besser auf!!!!!!!!!! so ein eingefrorener handball an fischfilets ist da schon eine ziemliche schei...beinkleister... so richtig flache filets, sagen wir mal zirka zwei zentimeter, lassen sich auch ohne weiteres einfach in die auflaufform legen und mit sösschen gnadenlos gaiel in der röre backen. kuck, gruss aus schweden, lieb gemeinter also! chippog, küchenmod und ab-fan!


----------

